# Tile over tile installation



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I am playing DIYer fixer for my parent's home. Since both are in late 70s, and with my father out of commission with Alzheimer's and Parkinson's etc...it is up to me to help out and manage their projects in addition to my own home, which has really been pushed on the back burner with nothing completed yet. 

They have an existing glossy ceramic tile installation (about 170sq feet in their kitchen. Standard 12x12 white glossy tiles. Was thinking about abraded them up with sanding belt, scoring them up with hammer etc, then applying a highly modified thin set mortar (FlexBond) for the new layer of tiles. They want to go with a easier to clean (not white) multi-color slate tile. It of course doesn't have the glossy finish, and I know I need to keep in mind the additional height for appliances, thresholds between adjacent flooring and edge molding. Anything else that I might need to consider?

Please advise and thanks!
Andy


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Are you saying that you want to add a layer of CERAMIC tile OVER tiles? I SUPPOSE it could be done, but it would be better to remove the old tiles. The new ones will need a FLAT base and any gaps below (mortar joints, etc) will leave a spot to cause cracking. In the long run,it wouldprobably quicker to remove them instead of sanding, etc! Good luck!


----------



## luckycharms (Dec 4, 2003)

Sure it can be done. If the existing tile is in great shape and grout OK, with no deflection or broken pieces and if you have no foundation problems, you should be set. Use a very coarse sandpaper on a belt sander or a carborundum disk to rough up the existing tile and then use a thinset mortar with 1/4" application and you should be set. Consider the height as you have mentioned and how that will add to the "stumbling" and/or "tripping factor" late night going to the fridge. You might want to consider a nice threshold as you mentioned to cover up the difference b/w the floors. Take lots of pictures before, during and after and let us know how it goes.

BTW, good to be back with TF!
-LC


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome back to TF LuckyCharms! :friends: I haven't seen nor heard from you in ages unless you post under another name. Great to see you posting and don't be a stranger! :cheers:


----------



## luckycharms (Dec 4, 2003)

Thanks Chief....hope to be around these parts more often.


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

admin,

Make sure the floor is properly supported. You will be adding weight and if the floor is less than 1" total (usually 3/4" T&G + 1/4" plywood is good), it can increase the flex and you could get cracking. I have done what you describe, principally to bring the floor levels up so they all are the same, and would recommend a "scratch coat" of thinset over the tile and grout line first.

Cheers

JDFANATIC


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDFANATIC _
> *admin,
> 
> Make sure the floor is properly supported. You will be adding weight and if the floor is less than 1" total (usually 3/4" T&G + 1/4" plywood is good), it can increase the flex and you could get cracking. I have done what you describe, principally to bring the floor levels up so they all are the same, and would recommend a "scratch coat" of thinset over the tile and grout line first.
> ...


Floor is concrete slab...single story home....so no problem with support. You say you lay down a scratch coat for abrasion and adhesion properties? I used a new Hitachi belt sander with 40 grit paper to remove the glossy glaze coat from the existing white tile....hopefully will be enough to adhere to easily with the slate tiles.....Is there any other type of prep to make the surface rougher?


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

admin,

That 40G sanding accomplished the same thing.

Cheers

JDFANATIC


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

JDfanatic,, where to you call home in central Ct?


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDFANATIC _
> *admin,
> 
> That 40G sanding accomplished the same thing.
> ...


Thanks JD,
I get to hopefully start laying tomorrow after the painting is complete.....more time to wait.....arrgh!

Thanks for the info!


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lamar Holland _
> *JDfanatic,, where to you call home in central Ct? *


Lamar,

I live in Southington. I saw the post showing your beautiful home and location. Taxes and fees aside, we do live in a Currier & Ives state!

Cheers

JDFANATIC


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm on the last exit eastbound off I 84. We are in the "last valley" as designated by nat'l geographic. When you look at a night time satellite shot of CT,, it is well lit up except this one little area. Even out to Southington, Torrington and other areas that way, is lit up much more than one can see here. In fact the town I live in has a whopping 640 or so people and it isn't very small in area...


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

Lamar,

We did own some property in Woodstock on a lake, so we know a little about your area. As for Southington, we are really a city now.


----------

